

Ask HN: A survey for mobile designers and developers. - rbedi
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/viewform?formkey=dGpMSzZDdnE3UFl1c1p2VEU0Z1RQQ1E6MQ&theme=0AX42CRMsmRFbUy1iOGYwN2U2Mi1hNWU0LTRlNjEtYWMyOC1lZmU4ODg1ODc1ODI&ifq

======
rbedi
A discussion on the preparedness of your usual client would be equally
awesome.

